# Chalk Quarry, West Sussex, May 08



## crumbler (Jun 9, 2008)

This chalk quarry is now derelict and very much overgrown from when I was here last. Difficult to put the pictures in order, but the first few follow the route that the chalk deposits would have taken once they were mined.


The approach to the chalk crusher,










The teeth of the chalk crusher, and cogs of the machine, structure stands approx 20M high,

















Steps to the side of the crusher,





Switch rooms and buttons,

















Conveyer belts,





















Outside, the main views Derelict dump truck,


----------



## LifeLine (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice one mate, these are fantastic shots!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 9, 2008)

I really like this, especially now nature is reclaiming it all back. excellent pics. Not seen a derelict chalk crusher before, will have to keep a look out now for derelict quarries. Looks very picturesque. 

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## crumbler (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, this is my first exploration. Glad it turned out well. Busy now hunting for my next site.

Crumbler


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 10, 2008)

Fabulous pictures man,I'm intrigued by the big chalk crusher,was the site involved with making cement?Certainly near here at Westbury(Wiltshire)high on the hill by the white horse there is a chalk crushing plant that mixes water in and pumps the resulting chalk slurry down to the works 400 feet below.This is mixed with local clay and cooked in the furnace at silly temperatures and comes out the other end as cement.The clay quarry keeps throwing up big complete dinosaur fossils(there must be a web site somewhere).If anyones interested in a big hole in the ground the quarry they extract the chalk from is fairly impressive








(


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 10, 2008)

That's fabulous, crumbler. I haven't seen a chalk crusher close up before. There's a chalk quarry near me and I've yet to get into the switch room (it's very high up and I'm a complete acrophobic!), but I'll be making another visit soon and will look out to see if I can spot the crusher...now I know what I'm looking for!  



oldscrote said:


> The clay quarry keeps throwing up big complete dinosaur fossils(there must be a web site somewhere).If anyones interested in a big hole in the ground the quarry they extract the chalk from is fairly impressive



Quarries are a favourite explore of mine and I've collected a few websites for research, etc...chalk quarries are amazing aren't they! The excavations of the one near me really are impressive. If you're interested, you might enjoy these three sites, Os.  

www.aditnow.co.uk

www.ukfossils.co.uk

www.afterminerals.com


----------



## batroy (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a good find, especially with the intact machinery! All our quarries hereabouts tend to have had their machinery stripped years ago.


----------



## crumbler (Jun 10, 2008)

Im know that they used to blast out of the quarry regularly, but then used the quarry to extract lime only thus blasting in the area went down to whenever it was required. I remember the area from years ago and on my last visit (many moons ago) it could be seen in operation. The picture of a single rail I thought was for mining carts, but after talking with a local contact it is believed that there was some sort of overhead suspended transit system. There used to be derelict carts in the wooded areas, but I was unable to scout them out.

Crumbler


----------



## ashless (Jun 10, 2008)

Brill pics mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Explorette (Jun 10, 2008)

this is cocking quarry if i am not mistaken, near by to this is butser hill quarry too.

*Butser hill and cocking quarry*


----------



## crumbler (Jun 10, 2008)

Well spotted, had a look at your website, very cool, love your pics. Will keep an eye out for you work.

Crumbler


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers for the websites foxylady really love the adit one.All 3 bookmarked for future perusal.


----------



## artwork-rebel (Jun 12, 2008)

Really intresting pics mate! That was your first explore? You're a natural!  Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Great find! I love the photo of the truck in particular!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 6, 2008)

Fantastic pictures mate! nice find there love the old truck and the buildings covered in chalk


----------



## tarboat (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice work, Cocking is a favourite place to explore.


----------



## Mole Man (Sep 12, 2008)

Got a few more pictures for the lime works and quarry above it where the chalk came from, just need to work out how to upload them.


----------



## Mole Man (Sep 16, 2008)

A few pictures for the lime works and the quarry above the works where they got the chalk from to make the lime. Taken in August 2008

Took a bit of time but got there.


----------

